# Kona Dew vs Dew Plus



## Huxleys (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi everyone ! 

I have a Dew Plus and I love it . I'm looking to buy a bike for my boyfriend who is 6'3 and I was offered a regular Kona Dew for $300 CAN !

Firstly, is there a huge difference in the components between the Dew and the Dew Plus ?

We mainly ride to school on the road or light trails and strap on some panniers to go camping ! 

Any other suggestions that wouldn't go over 500 ? 

Please help, sincerely, completely clueless.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The difference in price at retail is $100 USD - not all that much. Little nicer wheels on the Dew Plus, and it's got discs, vs. the regular Dew with rim brakes. Is it $100 better? Really up to you. I'd probably make my decision based on the brakes - while the regular Dew will accept discs, the Dew Plus does kind of a cool thing with the shape of the chainstay to make the disc brake calipers, rack and fender stays stay out of each other's way better.

FWIW, I'd rather have drop bars for lots of road miles. It's hard to find those on a new, geared bike at your pricepoint, though, and used bikes are kind of dicey if you don't know bikes very well.


----------



## Huxleys (Jun 8, 2010)

*and*

hi ! thanks for the reply. I'm also considering the trek FX 2.1 which goes for about 440 !


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like slightly nicer shifters and derailleurs, but it's got a 7-speed freewheel, not a freehub, so you'd be committed to keeping it as a 7-speed unless you replaced the shifter, wheel and freewheel all at once.

Suspension seatposts are lame.

Your boyfriend should just try a bunch of bikes. They're sort of like shoes - they need to fit. So they can be a little awkward as a gift.

EDIT: well, awkward as a "Surprise! Here's a bike." kind of gift. But you could take him shopping for one.


----------

